# Just bought a Vinyl Cutter and Heat press



## TNBkrew (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok so i just got a new vinyl cutter and heat press.
Just waitin for them to be delivered now. But theres a few things Id like to know first.
Ive had tshirts made at a store and when They put the vinly on the shirt before heat pressing it. they spray something on the vinyl then put it on the shirt. What is this? and is it needed?

and also where can i get a weeding tool nearby? wal mart? or something maybe?

Lastly. Whats the best and best priced vinyl to get?

Any other tips would be appreciated too

Thanks


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi,

Not sure what they are spraying on the shirt but it's not needed. I've used many different types of garment vinyl and none of the manufacturers recommended putting anything on before applying vinyl. I would say it's not needed.

Is it from a spray can or bottle? Could be some kind of adhesive but not sure y it would be needed. Maybe someone out there can help.

Weeding tools are expensive for what they are, i use either a sharp craft knife or tweezers. You could also use one of those tools used for unpicking stitches, prob get from a sewing store.

Can't help with the vinyl as i'm in the uk, but some of the easiest to use has a sticky backing so it's easy to place on the t-shirt.

Good luck.

Lee


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I bought some picks at Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices. I also got a laser thermometer their too.This is great item to have. I also suggest a www.teesquareit.com for ease of alignment. Good luck....JB


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

For weeding we use dental picks. I know they're available somewhere to the general public, but I'm not sure where. I'm sorry.  We got ours at Axe-Man, a surplus store in St Paul, MN.

That's basically what a "weeding tool" is anyway.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I just got my weeding tool from imprintables and it works great. I buy most of my vinyl from Stahls as it is a hot peel and much easier to use than the cold peel. Quicker also. it has a sticky backing so it is easy to place and easy to heat and take off. You don't have to spray anything. Never heard of that.


----------



## TNBkrew (Aug 19, 2007)

oo ok cool. hmm the place i went sprayed osmethin on it then put it on the shirt?


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Where did you go? Maybe that will help us figure out what was sprayed on the shirt.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Are you sure they were just doing a transfer and not vinyl??


----------



## TNBkrew (Aug 19, 2007)

its called t-shirt mart.
No im postive its vinyl
cuz they make the design send it to the cutter then they have to weed it.
and its only one color. 
but they would spray this stuff on it right before they put it on the shirt to be heat pressed


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Very interesting,,, have not seen that done


----------



## TNBkrew (Aug 19, 2007)

o.
and what about those pads you put over the shirt when heat pressing.
what do they do and are they NEEDED?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You can use a teflon sheet,,,


----------



## TNBkrew (Aug 19, 2007)

whats it for though?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

It protects the garment,, and helps distribute heat evenly,,,


----------



## TNBkrew (Aug 19, 2007)

well the heat press i bought has a 
"* 8mm thick silicone rubber pad on the bottom platen to allow even pressure"
*so idk if thats what i need or what. but also when io press the shirt do i do it with it facing up or down?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

You still need a teflon sheet to cover your design when you either add new colors to it or re-press after you peel the backing. It prevents your vinyl from melting to the upper heat press platen.

Get one. They're only about $10-15. You won't regret it.

Well, you'll regret it if you DON'T get one.


----------



## TNBkrew (Aug 19, 2007)

ok where an i get one?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Most anywhere that sells heat press vinyl. Beacon has them. Stahls should have them. Imprintables has them.


----------



## TNBkrew (Aug 19, 2007)

whats the best internet site to buy vinyl from?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

TNBkrew said:


> whats the best internet site to buy vinyl from?


Read through the FAQ here and you'll find all kinds of helpful links to vendors and recommendations: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t20425.html


----------



## TNBkrew (Aug 19, 2007)

and i bought a 24" cutter. but i can use anything smaller than that too right?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes. Most 24" plotters will cut anything down to about 2-3" wide. I think ours is like 2.5"

Save your scraps!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, you want to put your shirt on there face up,, or the side you want your immage on,, be sure to cut your immage mirror setting,,, you can also use parchment paper until you get your teflon sheet

R.


----------



## TNBkrew (Aug 19, 2007)

k thats what i thought


----------

